# My Babies



## CynthiasMaltese (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello ! New to spoiled maltese and want to introduce my pups. I have 2 females. The first is 1 year & 2 months named Cali and my baby is 13 weeks and her name is Mia. I love them so very much and they brighten up my days. Hope to meet all your pups !


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome! Your pups are adorable!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome to the Spoiled Maltese family! Cali & Mia are adorable. I agree Maltese have an amazing ability to make any day a sunny day and add so much joy/happiness to all they encounter. I look forward to learning more about you and your sweet little fluffs.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome. Cali and Mia are beautiful. We love pictures.


----------



## CynthiasMaltese (Jul 18, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi, and welcome! Your pups are adorable!


thank you! Happy to be here


----------



## CynthiasMaltese (Jul 18, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Welcome to the Spoiled Maltese family! Cali & Mia are adorable. I agree Maltese have an amazing ability to make any day a sunny day and add so much joy/happiness to all they encounter. I look forward to learning more about you and your sweet little fluffs.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


they are TRULY one of a kind & makes me wonder why I waited so long to experience with this breed.


----------



## CynthiasMaltese (Jul 18, 2020)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Welcome. Cali and Mia are beautiful. We love pictures.


Thank you !!


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Oh my goodness. I absolutely love the top knot. I wanted a girl for that. Welcome and enjoy your beautiful fluffs.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Very very cute! These babies are just so precious! My Aria turned 9 months yesterday. Love this breed so much. Oh I have the same bright pillows in my living room.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are precious. Those jammies are adorable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to SM!


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

Welcome!
Your babies are sooo cute!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Very sweet ❤ Welcome to all of you 💐


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome! What 2 cuties you have!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

*The original post was from 7 months ago*. 👀

(I am hoping Mia & Cali are doing fine. Perhaps we will get an update?)
🐶 🐾🌷


----------

